# brake lights staying on



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

After my wife blasted a curb and destroyed my drivers side torsion bar mount, my brake lights just stay on. 2000 silverado 2500. It blew the big maxi fuse for the trailer harness. I pulled all fuses associated with the trailer wiring, and the brake controller harness. I also unplugged the trailer plug out back. Still stay on. I'm thinking it possibly could be the brake light switch on the pedal, but figured I would ask before I go nuts tracing wires and replacing that switch. Thanks


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I had this same problem. Mine was the wires to the trailer lights shorting on each other. The whole plug was corroded so I chopped it off awhile ago, haven't replaced it yet. Moisture was getting across the ends of the wires. Brake lights would stay on, reverse lights would stay on. I'm lucky it didn't catch fire actually. Got under to try to seal up the wires and found they had smoldered back a bit.
Anyway, not sure that's consistent with the damage you described, but you did mention the trailer wiring, so hope that helps a little.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Reach up under the dash with a test light Tom and check the white wire on the brake lamp switch for voltage. If it shows voltage without the pedal depressed- replace the switch.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks guys I will check that. How hard is that switch to replace?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

mine was ez


----------



## elecblu (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine wasn't very easy. PITA 1998 chev 2500


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1430032 said:


> Thanks guys I will check that. How hard is that switch to replace?


Toughest part is removing the retaining clip. Takes a little finesse but you'll get it.



elecblu;1430152 said:


> Mine wasn't very easy. PITA 1998 chev 2500


Yes the GMT400's take allot more finesse.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

It was the switch. Yeah that clip caused me to invent new words lol. I may have sworn a lil more when I did my 92 blazer switch lol. Time for all the stupid little stuff now at 200k


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I modified a panel clip tool to do mine. One smack of the hammer that clip was history.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;1430375 said:


> I modified a panel clip tool to do mine. One smack of the hammer that clip was history.


And he still has the mark on his forehead to prove it...


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

B&B;1430384 said:


> And he still has the mark on his forehead to prove it...


Good one, Mike!

(he's here all week!!)


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

B&B;1430384 said:


> And he still has the mark on his forehead to prove it...


Little change of hair style, barely noticeable....


----------

